# hello from mid Michigan



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello!!!!

FOB's are a fantastic product! I use them on my hunting arrows.

What part of Mich are you from? I would let you try some if you are close.


----------



## codeman (Mar 31, 2008)

owosso


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Welcome to the forum and if you contact Paul Morris on here, the man behind the FOB he will glady help you out!

link to his thread: 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=576733&highlight=Paul+Morris

Glad to have you on here, tons of stuff to learn that is for sure!


----------



## codeman (Mar 31, 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## dutch25 (Jan 28, 2008)

welcom..never tried the fobs but hear a lot about them...


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Well, my next club 3D shoot in Brighton is on April 26th, if you want to drive over!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT.. Go with Blazer's


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## codeman (Mar 31, 2008)

have you tried fob's?


----------



## et1673 (Jun 26, 2007)

*welcome*

Never tried the FOBS but maybe will


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk codeman. Have fun here.


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

Greetings from SW Ohio. Welcome. With FOB's you gotta be careful with the rest type and/or setting. The FOB cannot contact anything such as a vane or feather can which is more foregiving.


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome from So. Dak.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT fobs work great there all i shoot


----------

